# TiVo Slide remote and 14.6



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

So it appears the TiVo Slide remote is shipping. The Engadget review mentioned that "the 14.6 software update accompanies the Slide Remote." How exactly does that work? Will the TiVo download 14.6 when you plug in the Bluetooth adapter?

Anyone running 14.6? Any changes besides support for the Slide remote?

I think I'll be picking up a Slide. Even though I use a Harmony remote to control everything, I'd be happy to switch over to the Slide for typing out text. I've tried the DVR Remote iPhone app, but it's a pain selecting the right keyboard layout and it doesn't always work.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What is the street price for it?

it would have been nice if they put the 1/2 switch on it so it could more easily be shared between two TiVos.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

$90. You have to plug an included USB Bluetooth adapter into the TiVo, so it'd have to come with two of those if you wanted to share it as well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nataylor said:


> $90. You have to plug an included USB Bluetooth adapter into the TiVo, so it'd have to come with two of those if you wanted to share it as well.


I forgot about it using bluetooth. Which probably means it would only link to one box at a time anyway. $90 for use with one box is not worth it to me. I'll just continue picking the letters when using the search. If/when it gets to almost half that cost I'll get one.

At least we know 14.6 software should be out soon.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I forgot about it using bluetooth. Which probably means it would only link to one box at a time anyway. $90 for use with one box is not worth it to me. I'll just continue picking the letters when using the search. If/when it gets to almost half that cost I'll get one.
> 
> At least we know 14.6 software should be out soon.


Considering the Glo remote is $50, I don't see the Slide being half it's current price ever.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I don't recall running 14.6 on my Premiere. Wonder if Ben meant 14.5 or if he's got something special. Hm. I'll double check my box tonight. (Also, I test the new remote on my Series3 which most definitely doesn't run anything in the 14s.)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Also which is mentioned in the thread in general according to TiVo once you unplug the USB the remote address resets to zero.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nataylor said:


> Considering the Glo remote is $50, I don't see the Slide being half it's current price ever.


The Glo remote sells for around $40 right now. Almost 20% off but yes a far cry from 50%.

If the slide remote doesn't sell well I would expect the price to drop.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

nataylor said:


> Considering the Glo remote is $50, I don't see the Slide being half it's current price ever.


Glo street price is $35-$40 shipped, so there's at least 20%-30% wiggle room in the price of the slider remote. Best-case, we're looking at $63, which is still a LOT.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think the comment about 14.6 was just a mistake. The keyboard remote doesn't even require 14.5, although that may be necessary for HME functionality.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> I think the comment about 14.6 was just a mistake. The keyboard remote doesn't even require 14.5, although that may be necessary for HME functionality.


TiVo, Inc just let me know I was upgraded to 14.6 to support the Slide. I'll confirm when I get home and poke around for changes.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Would be nice to know if the HME based menus also support alphabet entry. Or better yet, if those HME based menu are upgraded to a native HD Tivo menu


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

14.6 is beta right now...
hence cant really say much about it.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

i2k said:


> 14.6 is beta right now...
> hence cant really say much about it.


Isn't the Premiere beta right now? lol j/k


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Mine arrives tomorrow from Amazon. I'll post an update as soon as I get my hands on it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Confirmed... I'm running 14.6.M3. While I await TiVo's official response to changes, anyone want to point me in the right direction?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

i2k said:


> 14.6 is beta right now...
> hence cant really say much about it.


Hmm. Could you be saying to much already?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

i2k said:


> 14.6 is beta right now...
> hence cant really say much about it.


As has been pointed out, we're ALL in beta right now on the Premiere (sometimes it feels like alpha, in fact). 14.6 is just a *different* beta.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

davezatz said:


> Confirmed... I'm running 14.6.M3. While I await TiVo's official response to changes, anyone want to point me in the right direction?


Do they ever give you responses to changes? They have always seemed really tight lipped on it. I guess though if you are in beta they may be forthcoming. It is just one of those things I have never understood the secrecy of not releasing an overview of what is updated.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Damnit! This remote pushed me over the edge... I have ALWAYS wanted this type of remote for my TiVo!! I went to order it for my TiVo HD and thought about it.... I have been monitoring the TiVo Premiere forums for a long time now. I decided it was time to jump on it.

I went crazy- Premiere + lifetime service + 3 year extended warranty + slide remote.

My HD remote is a bit flaky, I could use the double disk space (45hr vs. 20), and would like faster SDUI and network transfer from computer. For better or worse, I guess I am about to be part of the club now. I am hoping that any hardware bugs have been shaken out now, it looks like people generally say the software is at least stable and fast under the SDUI (which might be all I use, anyway), and the recent "pro-support" announcement from Cox have combined to make me take the chance. Wish me luck.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Do they ever give you responses to changes? They have always seemed really tight lipped on it. I guess though if you are in beta they may be forthcoming. It is just one of those things I have never understood the secrecy of not releasing an overview of what is updated.


Most consumer electronics companies don't post release notes for firmware or software updates unless it contains new features/functionality or fixes a specific problem that affects everyone. For example, when's the last time you saw Sony list the bugs they fixed in the latest PS3 firmware? Usually it will be something like "improves stability".

TiVo usually pushes out an update message out if new features/functionality is added in a software release. They normally don't post other changes (bug fixes/tweaks), though occasionally a TiVo employee will post here in the forums that a release fixes a specific bug (usually in the thread about the bug). I find following TiVoJerry's posts useful in this regard.

As for releasing an overview (nothing specific) of changes, TiVo has been sending out overviews of changes via twitter, their blog and press releases to news sites.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

davezatz said:


> Confirmed... I'm running 14.6.M3. While I await TiVo's official response to changes, anyone want to point me in the right direction?


You need to update. Force connection several times to get the latest


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

$90 for the slide remote? Not worth it in my opinion. I wouldnt pay any more than $49,99 for it.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

morac said:


> Most consumer electronics companies don't post release notes for firmware or software updates unless it contains new features/functionality or fixes a specific problem that affects everyone. For example, when's the last time you saw Sony list the bugs they fixed in the latest PS3 firmware? Usually it will be something like "improves stability".
> 
> TiVo usually pushes out an update message out if new features/functionality is added in a software release. They normally don't post other changes (bug fixes/tweaks), though occasionally a TiVo employee will post here in the forums that a release fixes a specific bug (usually in the thread about the bug). I find following TiVoJerry's posts useful in this regard.
> 
> As for releasing an overview (nothing specific) of changes, TiVo has been sending out overviews of changes via twitter, their blog and press releases to news sites.


Yeah I realize that. I just find it disappointing. I guess I am used to the PC market and game market where everything is detailed.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

$90 is too expensive.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Gregor said:


> $90 is too expensive.


It is actually much cheaper than the dinovo mini which is one of the few remotes in this category.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Gregor said:


> $90 is too expensive.


Well, that just depends. There are plenty of A/V remotes out there that cost more than $90. I think it is a bit high and believe $70 is more reasonable, and the price might drop some later. But for now, I want it and think $90 is worth it to me. That is why it is on order.

(You posted 35,747 times to the TiVo forums??? Wow)


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

$90 is about what I'd expect to pay for a keyboard remote with this design and capability. You guys who are saying it's too expensive are cheapskates! 

Oh, and yes, I ordered one.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> it would have been nice if thay put the 1/2 switch on it so it could more easily be shared between two TiVos.


Indeed. Why did they do away with the switch anyway? My old glo is going and I ordered another online but they're starting to get scarce. Controlling 2 tivos w/ one remote is really important to me - but I guess it's a feature the vast majority of people don't care about.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Do they ever give you responses to changes? They have always seemed really tight lipped on it. I guess though if you are in beta they may be forthcoming. It is just one of those things I have never understood the secrecy of not releasing an overview of what is updated.


Yeah, but not usually with the level of detail I would like. However, it won't stop me from inquiring each and every time the software increments. 



morac said:


> For example, when's the last time you saw Sony list the bugs they fixed in the latest PS3 firmware?


Here's the PS3 changelog - it's mostly new features, versus bug fixes, but it's not bad at all and preferable in my mind to TiVo's general approach. Then again, some features TiVo enables in new software aren't immediately apparent (or turned on), warranting an announcement when the time is right.

http://us.playstation.com/support/systemupdates/ps3/history/index.htm


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Simple solution is opt in to the beta program.. https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/login.html?action=logout


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

i2k said:


> Simple solution is opt in to the beta program.. ***************************


They still have to pick you.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

moonscape said:


> Indeed. Why did they do away with the switch anyway? My old glo is going and I ordered another online but they're starting to get scarce. Controlling 2 tivos w/ one remote is really important to me - but I guess it's a feature the vast majority of people don't care about.


It's a Bluetooth remote. Having a 1/2 switch would make no sense unless they sold it with 2 Bluetooth dongles.


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

The concept is very tempting but the fact that now I have to carry another remote with my Harmony is a big no-no for me.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

alokkola said:


> The concept is very tempting but the fact that now I have to carry another remote with my Harmony is a big no-no for me.


I have a Harmony also and only when I need to do a lot of text entry like editing my WL, I will need to plug in a keyboard to make things easier. I can probably buy a bulky full-size wireless keyboard for $30. But this cute little slide for $90 is a little tempting. l also have a diNovo Mini, but it's dedicated to my HTPC.

Does anyone know if the Logitech Wii Cordless Keyboard will work with a Tivo? It's small and compact, under $20 on Amazon, and works with PC so I assume it's a standard USB keyboard?


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Once you get your season passes set up what would you use this thing for?


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

donnoh said:


> Once you get your season passes set up what would you use this thing for?


Tivo Search, YouTube search, once they get those menus caught up to work with the USB keyboard


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

alokkola said:


> The concept is very tempting but the fact that now I have to carry another remote with my Harmony is a big no-no for me.


I'm in exactly the same boat! I've been using Harmony Remotes for years. I currently use the Harmony One and I don't want to give it up. However, I watch my TiVo Premiere XL more than 99% of the time and rarely switch to other sources. Once I switch everything on with the Harmony to watch the TiVo, I'm using the remote in TiVo mode almost exclusively.

I've ordered the TiVo Slider Remote. I'll switch everything on with the Harmony, then I'll switch to using the TiVo remote until I switch everything off again with the Harmony. 

I hope that Logitech eventually comes out with a remote that has a keyboard, but I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for it. It would have to be Bluetooth as well as IR, or be an RF device with a receiver that can blast IR as well as transmit Bluetooth! It's bound to be complicated and WAY expensive!

Keyboard remotes are the way forward for most new devices now. Visio has just released an LCD TV with a keyboard remote. As more and more devices include online streaming options, they will all follow suit.


----------



## jdmass (Dec 1, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> Keyboard remotes are the way forward for most new devices now. Visio has just released an LCD TV with a keyboard remote. As more and more devices include online streaming options, they will all follow suit.


I have the new Vizio XVT423SV with the bluetooth keyboard remote. While the regular remote section is just okay, the keyboard is GREAT! The TV features Vizio Internet Apps and includes Netflix (way better implementation than TiVo!), Amazon VOD, Vudu, Pandora (yes!), Rhapsody, and others.

Once you start using these sorts of functions, then a keyboard is really necessary. I love TiVo and am disappointed that others seem to surpassing them in this area. Hopefully with the release of this device, they will start giving their customers more reasons to have one!


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> $90 is about what I'd expect to pay for a keyboard remote with this design and capability. You guys who are saying it's too expensive are cheapskates!
> 
> Oh, and yes, I ordered one.


Will this work only on the Premiere, or will it also work on the THD?


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I had to transfer my season passes (about 135 of them) from my THD to my TP and man am I glad I had a MS wireless keyboard and usb receiver lying about. I didn't have to pick up my remote for the TP. It was very easy to navigate, search and enter the season passes with the keyboard. I bet it saved hours. It was really a wonderful thing.

The keyboard worked flawlessly from across the room. It was the MS 6000 wireless laser series I picked up for 30 bucks off one of the deal sites. It's meant for my office but I had forgotten to take it. Boy am I glad that happened!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

gamo62 said:


> Will this work only on the Premiere, or will it also work on the THD?


Works on both


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

TrueTurbo said:


> I'll switch everything on with the Harmony, then I'll switch to using the TiVo remote until I switch everything off again with the Harmony.


OK, I'll bite. Why wouldn't you switch everything on and off with the TiVo remote?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

gespears said:


> I had to transfer my season passes (about 135 of them) from my THD to my TP and man am I glad I had a MS wireless keyboard and usb receiver lying about. I didn't have to pick up my remote for the TP. It was very easy to navigate, search and enter the season passes with the keyboard. I bet it saved hours. It was really a wonderful thing.
> 
> The keyboard worked flawlessly from across the room. It was the MS 6000 wireless laser series I picked up for 30 bucks off one of the deal sites. It's meant for my office but I had forgotten to take it. Boy am I glad that happened!


Would be nice if there was a way totranfer SP's from the old to the new Tivo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought someone mentioned if you had kid zone(or something like that) in use that you were able to transfer the season passes to a new box?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

bananaman said:


> OK, I'll bite. Why wouldn't you switch everything on and off with the TiVo remote?


Because it can't do macros. The Tivo remote can only operate one other device, while a Harmony remote can control everything.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

steve614 said:


> Because it can't do macros. The Tivo remote can only operate one other device, while a Harmony remote can control everything.


The TVPower button can be programmed to do THREE things in one button press e.g. Power on a TV then Power on an AV system then lower a projection screen. It's in the instructions :

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/three%20devices/r_id/100041


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

bananaman said:


> The TVPower button can be programmed to do THREE things in one button press e.g. Power on a TV then Power on an AV system then lower a projection screen. It's in the instructions :
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/three%20devices/r_id/100041


Rolling eyes aside, thanks. I had never heard that feature being mentioned.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

SugarBowl said:


> Rolling eyes aside, thanks. I had never heard that feature being mentioned.


Yea I did this months ago with my tivo premiere (standard). I wish tivo would have told us the remotes could do this. I now have my tivo remote setup to turn on/off my tv AND AV receiver. Works flawlessly. The cnet review said they were bummed the tivo remotes couldn't do this but they were wrong! Im still going to use my harmony remote, I can see this remote droping at least 20 bucks in a month or 2.


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

bananaman said:


> The TVPower button can be programmed to do THREE things in one button press e.g. Power on a TV then Power on an AV system then lower a projection screen. It's in the instructions :
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/three%20devices/r_id/100041


That is good to know. I wish my Tivo Premiere had one of the Learning remotes as well. Also, aside from Power, I want the Input to control my receiver inputs rather than just my TV inputs. I vaguely remember that was the other issue, why I switched to Harmony.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

bananaman said:


> It's in the instructions :


You expect people to read the instructions?! 
That's awful high and mighty of you isn't it?


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

alokkola said:


> That is good to know. I wish my Tivo Premiere had one of the Learning remotes as well. Also, aside from Power, I want the Input to control my receiver inputs rather than just my TV inputs. I vaguely remember that was the other issue, why I switched to Harmony.


You can make the TVPower button learn ANY three IR commands (not just power commands). It can do TV on then AV system on then pour beer, if your beer tap has an IR remote .


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I thought someone mentioned if you had kid zone(or something like that) in use that you were able to transfer the season passes to a new box?


That doesn't work across boxes, only on the same box (it's tied to the TSN). So if you replace the hard drive in your box (where you've opted into KidZone and/or Guru Guides) your SPs will be restored.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> I thought someone mentioned if you had kid zone(or something like that) in use that you were able to transfer the season passes to a new box?


IIRC it only works on the same box when you replace the drive.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Johnwashere said:


> Yea I did this months ago with my tivo premiere (standard). I wish tivo would have told us the remotes could do this. I now have my tivo remote setup to turn on/off my tv AND AV receiver. Works flawlessly. The cnet review said they were bummed the tivo remotes couldn't do this but they were wrong! Im still going to use my harmony remote, I can see this remote droping at least 20 bucks in a month or 2.


The TiVo remotes were doing this a long, long time ago. It has always been in the instruction manual with previous TiVos.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

windracer said:


> That doesn't work across boxes, only on the same box (it's tied to the TSN). So if you replace the hard drive in your box (where you've opted into KidZone and/or Guru Guides) your SPs will be restored.


That makes it even worse. So the capability is there, they just limit it to one box.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

alokkola said:


> That is good to know. I wish my Tivo Premiere had one of the Learning remotes as well. Also, aside from Power, I want the Input to control my receiver inputs rather than just my TV inputs. I vaguely remember that was the other issue, why I switched to Harmony.


TiVo learning remotes do allow one to select the input using a receiver; I select input for three TiVos on my Denon this way. Whether this would work for a particular receiver would depend upon how input is selected for that receiver, (sometimes one can't select input with just one button press) but I suspect that for many, if not most receivers, a TiVo learning remote will work fine. Since the Slide only supports one TiVo, this should work well if the Slide is set up to select that TiVo's input.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

bananaman said:


> OK, I'll bite. Why wouldn't you switch everything on and off with the TiVo remote?


Because my Harmony One switches on my TV, selects the right input, switches on my A/V Receiver, selects the right A/V input, switches on my Monoprice HDMI Switch and selects the right HDMI input. The TiVo remote can't do this!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

gamo62 said:


> Would be nice if there was a way totranfer SP's from the old to the new Tivo.


It would be nice to have a backup and restore function of *all* settings- season passes, channels, preferences, show ratings, etc. It is something that should have been added many, many years ago. I have suggested it to TiVo over and over. You should, too.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

TrueTurbo said:


> Because my Harmony One switches on my TV, selects the right input, switches on my A/V Receiver, selects the right A/V input, switches on my Monoprice HDMI Switch and selects the right HDMI input. The TiVo remote can't do this!


Got it! The TVPower button can only do three things. I tried to make it do more, believe me!


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

crxssi said:


> It would be nice to have a backup and restore function of *all* settings- season passes, channels, preferences, show ratings, etc. It is something that should have been added many, many years ago. I have suggested it to TiVo over and over. You should, too.


It's a function you'll only use if you have to replace your TiVo because it's broken or you buy a new TiVo with compatible software. Pretty rare occurrences! There's plenty more DVR software I'd prefer TiVo would focus on. 

Having said that, this is something that they could build into the TiVo Desktop Software one day. Personally, rather than backup and restore, I'd prefer they let me edit my TiVo settings through the desktop software. This way, I can use a full keyboard and mouse to setup my TiVo. Creating a backup and restore function would be a piece of cake once you have the ability to retrieve and edit the configuration data on a PC.


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

I have a crazy idea. I like the slider remote, but why not write an android/iphone app that can do the same thing via network control. I already (using timote) can control my tivo without line of site (via ethernet control). Cant be that hard to give me a keyboard option in the app.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

rdangel said:


> I have a crazy idea. I like the slider remote, but why not write an android/iphone app that can do the same thing via network control. I already (using timote) can control my tivo without line of site (via ethernet control). Cant be that hard to give me a keyboard option in the app.


Other thoughts on this subject


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

When I found an article that said USB keyboards worked, I tried plugging in my logitech dinovo mini keyboard, and it works great. I can use it for text entry in the fields where I've always struggled with the onscreen keyboard. I don't feel like I need the slide remote as long as I have the keyboard as a fallback.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TrueTurbo said:


> It's a function you'll only use if you have to replace your TiVo because it's broken or you buy a new TiVo with compatible software. Pretty rare occurrences!


To me, going through it even once was too many times. And come Monday, I will have gone through it at least 6 times.



> There's plenty more DVR software I'd prefer TiVo would focus on.


Me too, but it is not like they haven't had years and years to add the functionality. They really should have just added an SD card and write those settings to the card... then you can just pop it out and into a new unit- wham!



> Having said that, this is something that they could build into the TiVo Desktop Software one day.


I would much rather be able to simply write/read a config file from the TiVo, itself, to a flash drive. I don't want to be tied to some external program, especially one that does not run under all operating systems.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

My TiVo Slide Remote arrived today and I connected it immediately. The remote is already paired with the dongle when it arrives. When you plug in the dongle, the remote immediately switches from IR mode to Bluetooth mode. Pretty slick. 

First thing I noticed was how much faster the Premiere XL responds to remote commands now! I use a Harmony One remote and I can't say that I ever noticed any lag using it, but the Bluetooth remote is significantly and noticeably faster. Even moving through the menus is faster!

The Slide Remote also feels great to use. The size fits very comfortably in the hand, the buttons feel like they are all in the right place, it has a nice weight to it and it is so cool not to have to point the remote at the TiVo to use it! I programmed the mute and volume buttons to work with my Denon AVR so I only have to point it at the Receiver when I want to play with the sound.

I'm extremely happy with this Slide Remote. The keyboard is also great to use. It slides out with a nice positive click and it's very comfortable to thumb-type with.


----------



## Derek Nickel (Oct 7, 2003)

TrueTurbo said:


> I'm extremely happy with this Slide Remote.


I have to agree, the Slide works great and feels great!


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> The TiVo remotes were doing this a long, long time ago. It has always been in the instruction manual with previous TiVos.


hmm, ok. I just never really looked in the manual for this info. Just always followed the on screen guide. Also cnet video review said the tivo remotes will not power on AV receivers (just control them), which obviously is false.
http://reviews.cnet.com/remote-controls/tivo-slide-remote/4505-7900_7-34150502.html


----------



## RickL66 (May 13, 2007)

Can the slide remote work from other rooms? Say, I run a long cable from the family room to the bedroom, and watch TV in the bedroom. Can the slide remote with bluetooth reach that far? If it can, it would be nice and easier to set up over IR repeaters/extenders.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

This remote should have been in the box when I bought my TIVO Premiere.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Had no luck today at Best Buy and they didn't know when they'd get any in. Had them check the back, nothing.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Best Buy link. It looks like for me only one store in my area has them.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

RickL66 said:


> Can the slide remote work from other rooms? Say, I run a long cable from the family room to the bedroom, and watch TV in the bedroom. Can the slide remote with bluetooth reach that far? If it can, it would be nice and easier to set up over IR repeaters/extenders.


30' is 30'. Of course, that is 30' unobstructed. Walls and furniture will lower the range significantly.


----------



## cshuttle (Dec 20, 2003)

Derek Nickel said:


> I have to agree, the Slide works great and feels great!


Yea, the speed improvement is positively incredible. You don't really think about it, but everything feels a whole lot snappier.


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

Got mine today at the Kissimmee store in FL. Just to try it for a week or so. It is not going back to the store. I am happy with it. Fast response and it is so easy to search for programs now.


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

Amazon now as this for $74.43, in stock.


----------



## FrankNJ (Nov 25, 2006)

I've read the Slider can be programmed to adjust volume and mute on an AV receiver, but can it be programmed to power on/off a receiver? I've read it can turn on/off a TV but if its can't do the same for a receiver, its kinda useless.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

FrankNJ said:


> I've read the Slider can be programmed to adjust volume and mute on an AV receiver, but can it be programmed to power on/off a receiver? I've read it can turn on/off a TV but if its can't do the same for a receiver, its kinda useless.


Someone here mentioned it's supposed to be able to deal with 3 devices for power on/off. I don't know how it may deal with devices that have or don't have discrete on/off codes vs. a power toggling code, though.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Got mine yesterday. Used it a LOT today (had to reenter all season passes, etc). It is quite impressive. Nice size, nice weight, range is good (if you use the pigtail thing), was easy to setup and program, has a nice feel, seems very well made.

As some have pointed out, the bluetooth is faster than IR- the difference is small, but noticeable.

The layout is the same as the traditional remote, although they merged a few buttons and they are squished together. After many, many, many years of the traditional remote, it will take me some time to get used to it.... but I can tell this thing is a winner.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

FrankNJ said:


> I've read the Slider can be programmed to adjust volume and mute on an AV receiver, but can it be programmed to power on/off a receiver? I've read it can turn on/off a TV but if its can't do the same for a receiver, its kinda useless.


It can power on/off three devices, including a receiver, just as the other learning remotes do.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

crxssi said:


> Got mine yesterday. Used it a LOT today (had to reenter all season passes, etc). It is quite impressive. Nice size, nice weight, range is good (if you use the pigtail thing), was easy to setup and program, has a nice feel, seems very well made.
> 
> As some have pointed out, the bluetooth is faster than IR- the difference is small, but noticeable.
> 
> The layout is the same as the traditional remote, although they merged a few buttons and they are squished together. After many, many, many years of the traditional remote, it will take me some time to get used to it.... but I can tell this thing is a winner.


I know this isn't the proper sub-forum, but has anyone used the Slide Remote with the S3 or Tivo HD? I wonder whether the faster remote entries would make a usability difference for the older HD Tivos.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

JimboG said:


> I know this isn't the proper sub-forum, but has anyone used the Slide Remote with the S3 or Tivo HD? I wonder whether the faster remote entries would make a usability difference for the older HD Tivos.


I'm using it with a HD and it's noticably faster. Bluetooth is also great if young children use the TiVo since they're not always careful about pointing the remote properly.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

retired_guy said:


> It can power on/off three devices, including a receiver, just as the other learning remotes do.


I'm only seeing a TV Power button on the remote. What button does one use to power on/off an A/V receiver?


----------



## FrankNJ (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone using a TiVo Slider Remote with a Onkyo receiver to power on/off the receiver? Picked up a Slider tonight and it works to turn it off or on but because Onkyo has to separate buttons for on and off, I've hit a roadblock.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

yunlin12 said:


> I'm only seeing a TV Power button on the remote. What button does one use to power on/off an A/V receiver?


The one power button turns all 3 devices on or off at the same time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

retired_guy said:


> I'm using it with a HD and it's noticably faster. Bluetooth is also great if young children use the TiVo since they're not always careful about pointing the remote properly.


This is one of the things I always liked about the TiVos and the IR remotes. I can point the TiVo IR remotes in any direction and the TiVo responds to it. For instance, I can put the remote behind the couch and point it at the floor and the TiVos will still respond to it.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> This is one of the things I always liked about the TiVos and the IR remotes. I can point the TiVo IR remotes in any direction and the TiVo responds to it. For instance, I can put the remote behind the couch and point it at the floor and the TiVos will still respond to it.


Do you live in a mirrored box!?!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> Do you live in a mirrored box!?!


All the Premieres work this way in the three rooms I'm using them in, and my girlfriends two S3 boxes are the same way in the two rooms she is using them in.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> All the Premieres work this way in the three rooms I'm using them in, and my girlfriends two S3 boxes are the same way in the two rooms she is using them in.


I'm seriously beginning to think you actually come from the Twilight Zone! Some of the things you do seem to defy the laws of physics and everything you own or touch works 250% better than it is supposed to!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I have actually found similar results until I put my Premiere in a new cabinet. I always assumed the TiVo remotes were using something other than IR because I never had to even be pointed at the TiVo for it to work. 

When I switched to my new cabinet though, I find I have to be a little more accurate when I use the remote.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> All the Premieres work this way in the three rooms I'm using them in, and my girlfriends two S3 boxes are the same way in the two rooms she is using them in.


That's a no-brainer. Girlfriends always work better when they're not in the same room as their boyfriend.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> This is one of the things I always liked about the TiVos and the IR remotes. I can point the TiVo IR remotes in any direction and the TiVo responds to it. For instance, I can put the remote behind the couch and point it at the floor and the TiVos will still respond to it.


I tried your "behind the couch aiming at the floor" trick with two IR remotes, one of which had fresh batteries, and it never worked for the couch or four chairs. Aiming at the floor in front of the chairs/couch typically did work, however,as does aiming at the ceiling. The primary problem I have with the IR remotes is when I'm in my recliner, my feet block the path to the TiVos and they won't work. With the RF remote, that problem goes away.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

retired_guy said:


> I tried your "behind the couch aiming at the floor" trick with two IR remotes, one of which had fresh batteries, and it never worked for the couch or four chairs. Aiming at the floor in front of the chairs/couch typically did work, however,as does aiming at the ceiling. The primary problem I have with the IR remotes is when I'm in my recliner, my feet block the path to the TiVos and they won't work. With the RF remote, that problem goes away.


My floor is concrete(covered with carpet). Maybe that helps. As well as very thick drywall.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

andyf said:


> The one power button turns all 3 devices on or off at the same time.


Was hoping for a separate button so I can program the IR. I have an older AV that doesn't work using any of the existing codes, and I manually programmed in the Vol up/down and mute, but still looking for a way to power on/off.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

yunlin12 said:


> Was hoping for a separate button so I can program the IR. I have an older AV that doesn't work using any of the existing codes, and I manually programmed in the Vol up/down and mute, but still looking for a way to power on/off.


You can program the power button to control your AV the same way you would a TV, just press the number 1 before pressing TV Power. From this TiVo support article:



> These Learning remotes can control power for up to three different devices.
> 
> * To learn power for a second device, follow all of the instructions above but for Step 2, press the number 1 before pressing TV Power.
> * To learn power for a third device, follow all of the instructions above but for Step 2, press the number 2 before pressing TV Power.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks morac! I need to RTWFM apparently.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

retired_guy said:


> Bluetooth is also great if young children use the TiVo since they're not always careful about pointing the remote properly.


Young children, in-laws, a spouse. When I offer a friendly reminder to point at the Tivo instead of at the far side of the projector screen, somehow_ I_ get a dirty look in reply.


----------



## csrx (Feb 15, 2008)

Tigerdirect through Buy.com now has this for $64.99 shipped. Best price I've seen so far.

http://www.buy.com/prod/tivo-c00240-slide-remote/q/loc/111/217109305.html


----------



## RickL66 (May 13, 2007)

That is a good price! I'm going to wait until it gets closer to $50... Seems like its coming down.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

I have the new bluetooth remote and really like it. It is actually physically smaller than the Premiere XL remote and the keys are a little closer together but it fits in my hand better. The slide functions like some of the cell phones that have slide keyboards - I haven't even used the keyboard yet. I bought it mainly because my TIVO is in a rack behind me and I no longer have to point my remote behind me to operate the TIVO. The bluetooth remote doesn't even have to be pointed anywhere: Just keep in hidden in those cushions and push the button

My software is Version 14.5 and it seems to work fine with the bluetooth remote.

Thanks for the posts about programming 3 power device sequences for the power button: I could not find this feature described in the PREMIERE manual or in the instructions that come with the bluetooth remote. It is a nice feature. I too have a Harmony One and will now only use it when I want to switch modes and use other devices. The bluetooth remote will now become my primary remote since TIVO watching is the main activity.

My Premiere XL does seem to respond quicker to the remote clicks than the Harmony One. I didn't ever use the original Premiere XL remote much so I can't compare it to the new one. However, it seems to be a powerful remote. I have a new Denon AVP pre/pro and I have to point the Denon remote directly at the AVP to get it to work right. But with the TIVO bluetooth remote, I don't have to do this. It responds right away to the vol up/down and mute. I haven't programmed the power on/off yet as I just learned this can be macro'd to the power button (thanks to your posts). Definately a good purchase for me. Well worth the $100.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

WillH said:


> Definately a good purchase for me. Well worth the $100.


It might be worth $100, but it is only $90 from TiVo, and even less from other places.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

crxssi said:


> It might be worth $100, but it is only $90 from TiVo, and even less from other places.


I believe my invoice from TIVO was about $100 with S&H but since you want to be a smart***, I actually think it is worth a lot more than that.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

WillH said:


> I believe my invoice from TIVO was about $100 with S&H but since you want to be a smart***, I actually think it is worth a lot more than that.


Well, my invoice from TiVo was $89.99, with free S&H (might be because I ordered something else). But normally when comparing prices one doesn't count S&H nor taxes (unless you are talking Ebay or something).

I am not sure I would have paid more... it was nearing my limit. I do like it, though.


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

Tivo slide on Tiger Direct is now $64.99 with Free Shipping.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

So will everyone get 14.6 sooner or later?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

rdangel said:


> Tivo slide on Tiger Direct is not $64.99 with Free Shipping.


Why is it that it's so prevalent for people to post with a single letter mistyped that changes the entire meaning they were intending to convey. It's so funny how often this happens.


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Why is it that it's so prevalent for people to post with a single letter mistyped that changes the entire meaning they were intending to convey. It's so funny how often this happens.


A little nitpicky today, aren't we?? But, I'm a dummy for not proofreading!


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I got mine at Best Buy. Works like a charm. I just plug it in and bingo Working. Its bluetooth that works right away with no problems.


----------



## scoobydooby (Mar 16, 2006)

Loved one so much that I picked up a second for the same S3. BOTH work just fine for about 20 minutes, then the second one stops working. I can repair manually, and then one stops again after 20 minutes. 

So, technically I can use both on the same dongle, but something makes it stop after a bit. I even tried both dongles on one box. The second dongle looks like it works, and the remote pairs, but doesn't work. 

I'm annoyed, as I now need to return one unless I can find a solution to this problem. Any thoughts? Any reason why TiVo would prevent the same box from using two Slide remotes?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

scoobydooby said:


> Loved one so much that I picked up a second for the same S3. BOTH work just fine for about 20 minutes, then the second one stops working. I can repair manually, and then one stops again after 20 minutes.


I don't think the slide remote is designed to have two remotes work/pair with a single dongle. I don't see anything that says it can't, but having problems doesn't seem all that unexpected, to me.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Okay, that's a new one.
Why would you want to use two remotes on one Tivo? Spouse needs to be able to overrule your TV watching decisions?
:WHIPCRACK:


----------



## scoobydooby (Mar 16, 2006)

steve614 said:


> Okay, that's a new one.
> Why would you want to use two remotes on one Tivo? Spouse needs to be able to overrule your TV watching decisions?
> :WHIPCRACK:


Yeah, pretty much 

Still, I don't get why they work fine for a while, THEN stop. I could see just one working but never the other.

Ah well. Now I guess I'll need to battle who gets to use the slide remote and who gets the old Glo remote. Somehow I suspect I'll lose that battle


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I was just kidding, I didn't expect to be right. 

I would try contacting TiVo, and find out for sure whether or not two remotes can be supported.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1279


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Two remotes, one dongle. Hmm, that just doesn't sound right.

This is not a supported configuration. You _might _have more luck if you left on in infrared mode but it would be hard to type and point the remote at the DVR at the same time.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

TiVoJerry said:


> Two remotes, one dongle. Hmm, that just doesn't sound right.
> 
> This is not a supported configuration. You _might _have more luck if you left on in infrared mode but it would be hard to type and point the remote at the DVR at the same time.


You can't use the keyboard in IR mode, at all. It only works in Blueray mode.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

ah yes, a detail I'd forgotten.


----------



## aLTeReGo (Dec 21, 2002)

Just got the Fedex notification that mine showed up today.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Just got it from Buy.com on the $65 deal. I can't believe how fast the remote response is. Going up and down in the live TV guide is basically instantaneous, as well as in Now Playing List even in HDUI, except when it jumps to the next/previous page, and using the channel up/down to page up/down in the NPL in HDUI is also instantaneous, I've never seen it this fast! The glo remote never felt slow, but in comparison the slide remote is clearly faster. I don't know why it is this way, I always thought the delay is restricted by Tivo's processing power. I wonder if the new SW is really optimized for this new remote, and backward compatibility with the old IR remote is actually handicapped.

One more thought, when the remote slides open, having a dedicated search button to go directly to Tivo's search GUI would be great. I wonder if anyone on Tivo's remote team has ever used a smart phone in the last 1-2 years. I know Tivo + 4 in HDUI does this, but a dedicated button to streamline the most powerful use case that Tivo wants to push with this new remote would be logical.


----------



## fosaisu (Sep 12, 2010)

rdangel said:


> Tivo slide on Tiger Direct is now $64.99 with Free Shipping.


Bummer, deal's dead, now showing $88.72 at buy.com


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

yunlin12 said:


> JThe glo remote never felt slow, but in comparison the slide remote is clearly faster. I don't know why it is this way, I always thought the delay is restricted by Tivo's processing power. I wonder if the new SW is really optimized for this new remote, and backward compatibility with the old IR remote is actually handicapped.


Has nothing to do with "optimization". IR is a slow, serial protocol. It is just a limitation of all typical IR protocols. Although it could be sped up, it would be far less reliable, and that would break compatibility with all the previous remotes. Making the TiVo, itself, backwards compatible doesn't impair the TiVo in any way.

Bluetooth is a zillion times faster sending the commands, so it will be faster. It will be more noticeably faster when you repeatedly press buttons in rapid sequence.

It is like the difference between a 15Mb/s cable modem and an old analog 2400 baud modem.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Somehow I remember the old DirecTivo has very fast response to trick play and moving up and down in NPL and Tivo Guide, and DirecTivo had an IR remote. Now in Tivo Premier, trick play, and navigating NPL/Guide seem slower than DirecTivo using the IR stock remote, but when switching to Slide remote, things are again blazing fast. Based on this, I suspect that the IR remote code in the Tivo Premier is not as optimized as it could have been, and not just IR delay. Some of the delays I see in trick plays and menu navigation when using IR remote can be as high as 0.5 sec. I don't think you can blame all that just on the IR signal alone, I still suspect there is some difference in the code.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

crxssi said:


> Bluetooth is a zillion times faster sending the commands, so it will be faster. It will be more noticeably faster when you repeatedly press buttons in rapid sequence.


When I heard the remote was Bluetooth, I didn't understand why Bluetooth and not RF. But now I do. Holy cow. Very nice.

Can't believe everyone else isn't doing this.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

deandashl said:


> When I heard the remote was Bluetooth, I didn't understand why Bluetooth and not RF. But now I do. Holy cow. Very nice.


Well, Bluetooth and WiFi are both "RF"- RF is just "Radio Frequency", while IR is "InfraRed" (light). It makes sense to use Bluetooth (as opposed to some other proprietary RF) because there are already Linux drivers for bluetooth and lots of controller chips for it. It also means they can come out with other bluetooth accessories without the need for additional programming or hardware. It is a logical choice. It is too bad they didn't just build it into the Premiere to begin with.


----------



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> Two remotes, one dongle. Hmm, that just doesn't sound right.
> 
> This is not a supported configuration. You _might _have more luck if you left on in infrared mode but it would be hard to type and point the remote at the DVR at the same time.


Would have been nice to know before I bought the second one.

Love the bluetooth one that works. The keyboard has also been helpful.. Is there some technical bar to associating two bluetooth devices with the Tivo?


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> What is the street price for it?
> 
> it would have been nice if they put the 1/2 switch on it so it could more easily be shared between two TiVos.


Really? You want the switch? I understand that it would be nice to use the remote with more then one TiVo, but wouldn't it be possible to just use it with the other TiVo? I mean if you have two tv's by the same brand, you could use the same IR remote on either tv, isn't this the same thing? Or is there some sort of "registering" or "paring up" that takes place between the remote and TiVo while using infrared?
Remember I'm referring to infrared and not the use of the bluetooth dongle.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

RickL66 said:


> Can the slide remote work from other rooms? Say, I run a long cable from the family room to the bedroom, and watch TV in the bedroom. Can the slide remote with bluetooth reach that far? If it can, it would be nice and easier to set up over IR repeaters/extenders.


Possibly, as with my PS3 bluetooth remote I can control it from the other side of the house through walls and floors and works perfectly.



timstack8969 said:


> This remote should have been in the box when I bought my TIVO Premiere.


I would still have bought the TiVo Glo Premium remote.



TrueTurbo said:


> Do you live in a mirrored box!?!


LMAO



aaronwt said:


> This is one of the things I always liked about the TiVos and the IR remotes. I can point the TiVo IR remotes in any direction and the TiVo responds to it. For instance, I can put the remote behind the couch and point it at the floor and the TiVos will still respond to it.


and


innocentfreak said:


> I have actually found similar results until I put my Premiere in a new cabinet. I always assumed the TiVo remotes were using something other than IR because I never had to even be pointed at the TiVo for it to work.
> 
> When I switched to my new cabinet though, I find I have to be a little more accurate when I use the remote.


and


retired_guy said:


> I tried your "behind the couch aiming at the floor" trick with two IR remotes, one of which had fresh batteries, and it never worked for the couch or four chairs. Aiming at the floor in front of the chairs/couch typically did work, however,as does aiming at the ceiling. The primary problem I have with the IR remotes is when I'm in my recliner, my feet block the path to the TiVos and they won't work. With the RF remote, that problem goes away.


Try using Lithium batteries, I found a huge increase in both response time and range, plus backlighting is brighter. And of course longer battery life.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

TrueTurbo said:


> It's a Bluetooth remote. Having a 1/2 switch would make no sense unless they sold it with 2 Bluetooth dongles.


I agree, or at least sold the dongles seperately, or even allow the use of other usb bluetooth dongles, like those sold with bluetooth headsets, mice, and keyboards.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

gamo62 said:


> Will this work only on the Premiere, or will it also work on the THD?


From TiVo's own product page
"Compatible with all TiVo Series3, TiVo HD/HD XL, and Premiere/Premiere XL boxes. (If you received your TiVo Premiere from RCN, check back for updates on the availability of TiVo Slide for your box.)"


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> Try using Lithium batteries, I found a huge increase in both response time and range, plus backlighting is brighter. And of course longer battery life.


Lithium batteries will not make any difference in "response time".

I would not expect Lithium batteries to affect range nor brightness, if the remote has any type of voltage regulation (perhaps it doesn't).

Main reasons for Lithium: longevity & low weight


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

crxssi said:


> To me, going through it even once was too many times. And come Monday, I will have gone through it at least 6 times.
> 
> Me too, but it is not like they haven't had years and years to add the functionality. They really should have just added an SD card and write those settings to the card... then you can just pop it out and into a new unit- wham!
> 
> I would much rather be able to simply write/read a config file from the TiVo, itself, to a flash drive. I don't want to be tied to some external program, especially one that does not run under all operating systems.


This sounds like the same thing that Sony does with their PS3, when you upgrade the hard drive you can backup your data, settings, and stuff to an external device via usb, then you can restore it afterwards.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Lithium batteries will not make any difference in "response time".
> 
> I would not expect Lithium batteries to affect range nor brightness, if the remote has any type of voltage regulation (perhaps it doesn't).
> 
> Main reasons for Lithium: longevity & low weight


Just saying my own experience showed me a big difference, who knows if the remote has a voltage regulation, and it can't hurt for you guys to try  It's sorta a win win, even if you DON'T see any improvement, you still got low weight and longevity. 
If you guys DO decide to try it, I'd be happy to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

morac said:


> You can program the power button to control your AV the same way you would a TV, just press the number 1 before pressing TV Power. From this TiVo support article:


Hey any way to disable the power button so it DOESN'T turn off the TiVo?


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

JimboG said:


> Young children, in-laws, a spouse. When I offer a friendly reminder to point at the Tivo instead of at the far side of the projector screen, somehow_ I_ get a dirty look in reply.


Take the remote away and say "If your a good girl, you'll get this back" Do this to your mother in law and see what reaction you get.
But yeah young children are giving you dirty looks? lol 
I'd just hide the remote, but thats me


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

timstack8969 said:


> So will everyone get 14.6 sooner or later?


LMAO I think this thread took on a life of its own and 14.6 was forgotten about.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Mike Wolf said:


> Hey any way to disable the power button so it DOESN'T turn off the TiVo?


Just don't program the TV code in the first place. If you already programed it you can clear it. Search the TiVo site to see how to do that.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

scoobydooby said:


> Yeah, pretty much
> 
> Still, I don't get why they work fine for a while, THEN stop. I could see just one working but never the other.
> 
> Ah well. Now I guess I'll need to battle who gets to use the slide remote and who gets the old Glo remote. Somehow I suspect I'll lose that battle


that really a bad thing to lose and get the glo? personally I'd go with that, cause theres less of a learning curve, its layout is the defacto of DVR remotes, and it feels more comfortable.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

morac said:


> Just don't program the TV code in the first place. If you already programed it you can clear it. Search the TiVo site to see how to do that.


That doesn't make any sense, why wouldn't I want it to turn on and off the TV? I don't want it to turn off the TiVo.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

yunlin12 said:


> Somehow I remember the old DirecTivo has very fast response to trick play and moving up and down in NPL and Tivo Guide, and DirecTivo had an IR remote. Now in Tivo Premier, trick play, and navigating NPL/Guide seem slower than DirecTivo using the IR stock remote, but when switching to Slide remote, things are again blazing fast. Based on this, I suspect that the IR remote code in the Tivo Premier is not as optimized as it could have been, and not just IR delay. Some of the delays I see in trick plays and menu navigation when using IR remote can be as high as 0.5 sec. I don't think you can blame all that just on the IR signal alone, I still suspect there is some difference in the code.


I don't know what you mean when you keep saying "trick play"and NPL


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Mike Wolf said:


> That doesn't make any sense, why wouldn't I want it to turn on and off the TV? I don't want it to turn off the TiVo.


Sorry I misread what you posted. The power button never turns off the TiVo as There is no "off" state for the TiVo. The power button only controls other devices.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Mike Wolf said:


> That doesn't make any sense, why wouldn't I want it to turn on and off the TV? I don't want it to turn off the TiVo.


Which Tivo turns off? All of the ones I'm familiar with don't "turn off", they go into stand-by.

Does your TV remote on/off code happen to be the same code that puts the Tivo into stand-by?
First time I've ever heard of that, if that is indeed the case.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Sorry if I missed this, but does this remote operate the TiVo from another room? I got a remote control extender but it's always hit and miss whether it's going to work or not.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> Hey any way to disable the power button so it DOESN'T turn off the TiVo?


Not sure what you mean. There is only one "power" button, and it is labeled "TV Power". When I press it, it turns on/off the TV. Doesn't do anything to the TiVo, itself. There is no power button for the TiVo- you have to either go into Settings or unplug it.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

lujan said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but does this remote operate the TiVo from another room? I got a remote control extender but it's always hit and miss whether it's going to work or not.


My slide remote works all the way to 25 feet and through 1 wall. (YMMV)


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lujan said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but does this remote operate the TiVo from another room? I got a remote control extender but it's always hit and miss whether it's going to work or not.


Yes it will, within reason. And only if you use the little dongle extender cable and put the dongle in the front/top where the signal can propigate.

In my house, it will work everywhere in the house except the far part of the master bedroom. Of course, I have only one other TV connected (RF modulator to TiVo in living room) and it is in the spare bedroom/exercise room. The theory was to watch TV while on the treadmill. I used to use an IR extender, like you, and it worked fine. Now I suppose it is not needed.

However, I have not used the treadmill since I got the Premiere/Slide Remote.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

morac said:


> Sorry I misread what you posted. The power button never turns off the TiVo as There is no "off" state for the TiVo. The power button only controls other devices.


Then whats the "STANDBY" feature found in the messages and settings section? From what the manual says, it sounds like an "off" state minus the recording capability which is always at the ready.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

steve614 said:


> Which Tivo turns off? All of the ones I'm familiar with don't "turn off", they go into stand-by.
> 
> Does your TV remote on/off code happen to be the same code that puts the Tivo into stand-by?
> First time I've ever heard of that, if that is indeed the case.


From what I read from this thread, it was said that the button turns everything off, and in my eyes standby means the same thing as its another power mode other then "on"


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Not sure what you mean. There is only one "power" button, and it is labeled "TV Power". When I press it, it turns on/off the TV. Doesn't do anything to the TiVo, itself. There is no power button for the TiVo- you have to either go into Settings or unplug it.


ah ok good, thanks. i was worried cause i'm used to my other dvr equipment which is in a constant-on state.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> ah ok good, thanks. i was worried cause i'm used to my other dvr equipment which is in a constant-on state.


TiVo is mostly the same. There is a standby mode (or reboot) you can get to through settings, but there really is no "off". Makes sense, it the whole point of a TiVo is to have it running all the time. It can't record suggestions, update listings, record season passes, etc if it is off.

The few, rare times I really wanted to turn off a TiVo, I went into standby, then unplugged it. I suppose it is about the closest you can get to a "proper shutdown" on TiVo.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Mike Wolf said:


> From what I read from this thread, it was said that the button turns everything off,


Okay, then either you were misinformed, or whoever said that is the case was wrong.



Mike Wolf said:


> and in my eyes standby means the same thing as its another power mode other then "on"


Point taken.
From what the user sees, it is off.
As far as power consumption, it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## GuardiansBeer (Sep 19, 2010)

fosaisu said:


> Bummer, deal's dead, now showing $88.72 at buy.com


Amazon has it for $66.58

http://amzn.com/B003YKFKR6

http://www.amazon.com/TiVoSlide-C00...rol/dp/B003YKFKR6/ref=pd_luc_sim_01_03_t_lht1


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Damnit! This remote pushed me over the edge... I have ALWAYS wanted this type of remote for my TiVo!! I went to order it for my TiVo HD and thought about it.... I have been monitoring the TiVo Premiere forums for a long time now. I decided it was time to jump on it.
> 
> I went crazy- Premiere + lifetime service + 3 year extended warranty + slide remote.
> 
> My HD remote is a bit flaky, I could use the double disk space (45hr vs. 20), and would like faster SDUI and network transfer from computer. For better or worse, I guess I am about to be part of the club now. I am hoping that any hardware bugs have been shaken out now, it looks like people generally say the software is at least stable and fast under the SDUI (which might be all I use, anyway), and the recent "pro-support" announcement from Cox have combined to make me take the chance. Wish me luck.


Wanna go even more crazy, perhaps buy me a lifetime subscription as well?


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

I wish the glo remote had bluetooth. I know the best I can see to this is the RF adapter sold by TiVo at $49


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Yes it will, within reason. And only if you use the little dongle extender cable and put the dongle in the front/top where the signal can propigate.
> 
> In my house, it will work everywhere in the house except the far part of the master bedroom. Of course, I have only one other TV connected (RF modulator to TiVo in living room) and it is in the spare bedroom/exercise room. The theory was to watch TV while on the treadmill. I used to use an IR extender, like you, and it worked fine. Now I suppose it is not needed.
> 
> However, I have not used the treadmill since I got the Premiere/Slide Remote.


Thanks for the responses. Do you have a picture of the dongle that you refer to?


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Yes it will, within reason. And only if you use the little dongle extender cable and put the dongle in the front/top where the signal can propigate.
> 
> In my house, it will work everywhere in the house except the far part of the master bedroom. Of course, I have only one other TV connected (RF modulator to TiVo in living room) and it is in the spare bedroom/exercise room. The theory was to watch TV while on the treadmill. I used to use an IR extender, like you, and it worked fine. Now I suppose it is not needed.
> 
> However, I have not used the treadmill since I got the Premiere/Slide Remote.


You happen to be selling it?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lujan said:


> Thanks for the responses. Do you have a picture of the dongle that you refer to?


Not right now, but it is a pretty standard, tiny,------ USB dongle. Black, blue LED, 1"x0.5"x0.25"


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's a cool video of it




also heres a user review of it, including what the dongle looks like. looks pretty cool. i think i might be coming around on this and start saving up for this


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I just took the plunge and ordered it.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

lujan said:


> I just took the plunge and ordered it.


cool mind ordering one for me too?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> cool mind ordering one for me too?


Sure, just give me your credit card # -


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

lujan said:


> Sure, just give me your credit card # -


too late i already popped over to bestbuy and got it 

I'll see how I like it, and go from there. I noticed its a bit heavier then the glo premium


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> too late i already popped over to bestbuy and got it
> 
> I'll see how I like it, and go from there. I noticed its a bit heavier then the glo premium


Boy, you saved up pretty fast...


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

lujan said:


> Boy, you saved up pretty fast...


Realized that I had money left over on a giftcard.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It looks like according to a tweet from Margaret that some people got 14.6 this week so it may be rolling out for the initial test.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> It looks like according to a tweet from Margaret that some people got 14.6 this week so it may be rolling out for the initial test.


I saw no such tweet on http://twitter.com/tivodesign Just checked...


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Yes it will, within reason. And only if you use the little dongle extender cable and put the dongle in the front/top where the signal can propigate.
> 
> In my house, it will work everywhere in the house except the far part of the master bedroom. Of course, I have only one other TV connected (RF modulator to TiVo in living room) and it is in the spare bedroom/exercise room. The theory was to watch TV while on the treadmill. I used to use an IR extender, like you, and it worked fine. Now I suppose it is not needed.
> 
> However, I have not used the treadmill since I got the Premiere/Slide Remote.


Two things, that RF modulator thing, you selling it, and does it relay the RF Remote battery level like the slide remote does in the system information page between remote address and serice map info?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> Two things, that RF modulator thing, you selling it, and does it relay the RF Remote battery level like the slide remote does in the system information page between remote address and serice map info?


The RF modulator is for the video, not the remote (although I do have an IR-> RF extender for my remotes, too).


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

crxssi said:


> The RF modulator is for the video, not the remote (although I do have an IR-> RF extender for my remotes, too).


Thats what I ment, the extender, cause I know that TiVo is selling it which replaces one of the batteries, though I don't see any usb dongle.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> Thats what I ment, the extender, cause I know that TiVo is selling it which replaces one of the batteries, though I don't see any usb dongle.


Mine is just a Radio Shack pyramid. http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049642&clickid=prod_cs


----------



## iceman527 (Oct 29, 2007)

Is anyone having problems with the new slide? Mine is not responding to button presses. It has a long lag time.


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

I have the same problem. I find I have to hit a button 2x to get it to respond


----------



## csrx (Feb 15, 2008)

Same here. When I'm fast forwarding at the fastest rate, I need to hit the play button at least twice to get it to respond.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

iceman527 said:


> Is anyone having problems with the new slide? Mine is not responding to button presses. It has a long lag time.





rdangel said:


> I have the same problem. I find I have to hit a button 2x to get it to respond





csrx said:


> Same here. When I'm fast forwarding at the fastest rate, I need to hit the play button at least twice to get it to respond.


I hve never had this happen. Ever. (I am using the SDUI, though)


----------



## iceman527 (Oct 29, 2007)

I will try it in SD mode. I called tivo and they had me pair the remote again and that didn't work. They think its a bad remote but I think its the Bluetooth. I used he extender too and still no good.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

I haven't had any problem with it either, and im using the HDUI


----------



## csrx (Feb 15, 2008)

Yup this recently started happening, wasn't happening before. I wouldn't be surprised if many of you haven't experienced this yet.

First I will try rebooting, then I will also try a set of fully charged eneloops.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> I haven't had any problem with it either, and im using the HDUI


I just got mine in today so I haven't had a lot of experience with it. So far it seems very responsive. I was getting tired of never knowing whether my NextGen remote extender was going to work or not so I'm getting rid of it.


----------



## iceman527 (Oct 29, 2007)

I tried it in sd mode and it still is slow to respond to button presses.


----------



## csrx (Feb 15, 2008)

I've only used it with HD menus and it was working great in the beginning. 

I tried rebooting, didn't work. 
A fully charged different set of batteries did the trick. Give that a try. 

At first I didn't think batteries were the problem because mostly all key presses worked and it would still light up. Good thing I have a bunch of eneloops.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

crxssi said:


> I saw no such tweet on http://twitter.com/tivodesign Just checked...


Look more carefully.

From that twitter account:

@muhlman Some people received a software update to 14.6 earlier this week. 
4:31 PM Sep 20th via web in reply to muhlman


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> Look more carefully.
> 
> From that twitter account:
> 
> ...


I saw it after it was mentioned again elsewhere. Not sure what happened, since I scanned it and even did a search. Maybe I was half asleep.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

csrx said:


> A fully charged different set of batteries did the trick. Give that a try. At first I didn't think batteries were the problem because mostly all key presses worked and it would still light up. Good thing I have a bunch of eneloops.


Maybe it has a weaker signal when the batteries are weak. I noticed when I move to just beyond normal distance range, it starts acting like described earlier- slow. Almost as if it is a 2 way communication and it kept resending the keypress until acknowledged!


----------



## iceman527 (Oct 29, 2007)

I put in new batteries and it still didn't work.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

iceman527 said:


> I put in new batteries and it still didn't work.


Wireless routers and phones can interfere with Bluetooth, depending on configuration of devices.

If you have one, what channel are you using for your wireless router? Try swapping it to either 6 or 11 (the best channels to start with).


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> Wireless routers and phones can interfere with Bluetooth, depending on configuration of devices.
> 
> If you have one, what channel are you using for your wireless router? Try swapping it to either 6 or 11 (the best channels to start with).


Unless I'm wrong wouldn't channel 2,5,7 and 9 be good channnels as well since 6 is usually the default channel?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Mike Wolf said:


> Unless I'm wrong wouldn't channel 2,5,7 and 9 be good channnels as well since 6 is usually the default channel?


6 or 11 is usually the default because they have the best chance of the least interference. So if they find they're on 6 now, try 11 and vice versa. I'd only expand out to other channels if they're still having problems AFTER trying BOTH 6 and 11, because all the other choices have a much higher possibility of interference with other devices.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

curiousgeorge said:


> 6 or 11 is usually the default because they have the best chance of the least interference. So if they find they're on 6 now, try 11 and vice versa. I'd only expand out to other channels if they're still having problems AFTER trying BOTH 6 and 11, because all the other choices have a much higher possibility of interference with other devices.


The channels you should choose are either 1, 6 or 11 because those are the only 3 that don't overlap.

It's normally better to use 1 or 11 if you are in a highly populated area since the default channel for most wireless routers and access points is 6. Since most people never change their setup, there's normally a lot of people on 6 which can degrade performance.

That said sometimes you have no choice. For example where I am channel 1 has horrible interference from something (cordless phone is my guess) and channel 11 goes out any time I run my microwave. That left me 6.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> 6 or 11 is usually the default because they have the best chance of the least interference. So if they find they're on 6 now, try 11 and vice versa. I'd only expand out to other channels if they're still having problems AFTER trying BOTH 6 and 11, because all the other choices have a much higher possibility of interference with other devices.


OK, I just thought that since 6 is usually the default that most surrounding networks might also be on 6 and thus be the cause of the interferance, but I might be mistaken.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

morac said:


> The channels you should choose are either 1, 6 or 11 because those are the only 3 that don't overlap.
> 
> It's normally better to use 1 or 11 if you are in a highly populated area since the default channel for most wireless routers and access points is 6. Since most people never change their setup, there's normally a lot of people on 6 which can degrade performance.
> 
> That said sometimes you have no choice. For example where I am channel 1 has horrible interference from something (cordless phone is my guess) and channel 11 goes out any time I run my microwave. That left me 6.


That was exactly what I was originally getting at, but I couldn't remember which channels they were. Thanks dude  I agree 100% :up:


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

crxssi said:


> Maybe it has a weaker signal when the batteries are weak. I noticed when I move to just beyond normal distance range, it starts acting like described earlier- slow. Almost as if it is a 2 way communication and it kept resending the keypress until acknowledged!


Did you see from the system info menu what the RF battery level was at that time?


----------



## iceman527 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, this may be a dumb question but how did check the channels and hen change. Them?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

yunlin12 said:


> Did you see from the system info menu what the RF battery level was at that time?


Mine weren't weak- I was just out of range. But that would have been a good idea for the other poster.

Our of curiosity, I checked mine now, it is 89%. This is on the stock, included batteries since 08-30-2010. Not bad!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

iceman527 said:


> Ok, this may be a dumb question but how did check the channels and hen change. Them?


Depends on your wireless router. You need to access the control panel. IF you have something like a linksys, you can type http://192.168.1.1 into your browser to access it. Other manufacturers may use a different ip address.

Just google your router model number and "control panel" or router model + "configuration" and you should be able to get the number.

Once you're on the control panel, go to wireless settings and look for the channel number, then change it, apply/save and test.


----------



## iceman527 (Oct 29, 2007)

ok. Thanks. Which is the best channel to put the router on?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

iceman527 said:


> ok. Thanks. Which is the best channel to put the router on?


The best channel depends on what other devices are nearby and what channels they are on. Basically just use whatever works for you.


----------



## gostan (Oct 6, 2002)

This week's edition of Time Magazine has an article in its' Techland section about new remote controls with a prominent picture of the new Tivo Slide Remote highlighting the article. Here is a link to a brief summary. Sorry, you need to be a subscriber to read the full article. http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2021045,00.html

Stan


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> Depends on your wireless router. You need to access the control panel. IF you have something like a linksys, you can type http://192.168.1.1 into your browser to access it. Other manufacturers may use a different ip address.
> 
> Just google your router model number and "control panel" or router model + "configuration" and you should be able to get the number.
> 
> Once you're on the control panel, go to wireless settings and look for the channel number, then change it, apply/save and test.


Or just check your wireness network connection status, and put in the default gateway IP address.


----------



## csrx (Feb 15, 2008)

yunlin12 said:


> Did you see from the system info menu what the RF battery level was at that time?


I wasn't aware of the RF battery level item. Next time it starts acting up, I'll look it up and post. Thanks.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Mike Wolf said:


> Or just check your wireness network connection status, and put in the default gateway IP address.


Ah, yes, that would work, too.


----------



## csrx (Feb 15, 2008)

RF battery level of 55&#37; and certain functions start acting up for me.


----------

